# Where's source code base for FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-i386-20171130-r326378-memstick.img ?



## liuwang (Dec 20, 2017)

Sir/Madam,

Where's source code base for FreeBSD-12.0-CURRENT-i386-20171130-r326378-memstick.img ?

Sincerely,
Liu Wang


----------



## tobik@ (Dec 20, 2017)

r326378 in the filename is the revision number of the source code used to create the image. With this you can do a checkout with e.g. `svnlite co https://svn.freebsd.org/base/head@326378`

You can also find it on the image itself as a tarball in /usr/freebsd-dist/src.txz


----------



## leebrown66 (Dec 21, 2017)

The source can be found at:

https://svn.freebsd.org/base/head

in your case,


```
svn co https://svn.freebsd.org/base/head -r326378
```

should do the trick.


----------



## liuwang (Dec 21, 2017)

Tobik & Lee,

Appreciate.

Sincerely,
Liu Wang


----------

